# pinnacle phenolic router table insert



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

the wife just got me a triton and i'm leaning on getting the pinnacle phenolic plate, just want to know if it's any good or what to look out for? having her check for flatness already.
also, I cant find a triton 2 1/4hp router configured at 220Volts, how much wattage do I need for a step down transformer for it for continious usage...??? 
TIA...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want a 220 Volt Triton you should be ordering it from Australia. As far as figuring out the wattage, the formula is Volts x Amps = Wattage. Since a 2-1/4 HP router is rated for 15 Amps at 110 Volts you would need a transformer rated for 1650 watts.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

thank you Mike, She already got the router from florida, wasn't getting replies about the triton router when she was is Australia. I'm bound to a transformer.
does any one use the pinnacle phenolic plate? wanted the aluminum one but its USD40.00 more than the phenolic one. Hence the consideration... hoping for feedbacks...


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

High grade aluminum would be great. But the Phenolic is also a great alternative. They are better than acrylic because they have a much higher resistance to flexing, and higher temperature resistance.

Maybe you can give us your feedback on your experience with this product if you've had an oppurtunity to try it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> If you want a 220 Volt Triton you should be ordering it from Australia. As far as figuring out the wattage, the formula is Volts x Amps = Wattage. Since a 2-1/4 HP router is rated for 15 Amps at 110 Volts you would need a transformer rated for 1650 watts.


I hate to disagree but the starting current is FAR higher than the run current. An auto transformer rated at around 3Kva would be what is required.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi timber715

Not to sure what a pinnacle phenolic plate is But I do use phenolic plates in my router tables,,,I hate the Alum.ones but that's just my 2 cents.

Most of the Alum.ones are only 1/4" thick and they do not stay true/flat like phenolic, most are 3/8" thick the norm...( phenolic ) ..

I would call the phenolic plates rated at Hvy.duty and the Alum.plates light duty.. 
You can take a Alum. plate and bend it and it will stay that way you can't do that with phenolic....

I do like the HF plate for 20.oo dollars and some like the Roseanne..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331

http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/InstalRoutBase.html
http://www.truveo.com/Router-Table-Insert/id/3064444630


===========



timber715 said:


> thank you Mike, She already got the router from florida, wasn't getting replies about the triton router when she was is Australia. I'm bound to a transformer.
> does any one use the pinnacle phenolic plate? wanted the aluminum one but its USD40.00 more than the phenolic one. Hence the consideration... hoping for feedbacks...


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

thank you for the replies, well something went wrong when I was about to install the phenolic plate to the table... woodcraft accidentally sent the wrong one ( had only three mounting holes which did not fit the triton). sent them an e-mail and they replied very fast. was in a quarreling mood bec. it is so much pain to bring it from florida to Philippines only to find out the wrong item, well, a certain Niki Hannan (from woodcraft) replied about the error and said that she would correct the wrong. (my mood changed instantly as I was expecting excuses) and she said that she will ship the correct plate and a return sticker to waive the shipping cost. was estatic that I told her that I would just add the difference and upgrade to the aluminum insert plate. well after several days the item arrived and since the shipping cost was somewhat prohibitive, she told me that I can keep the other one.
so this is what I have...
















would like to commend Ms. Niki Hannan and Woodcraft for excellent customer service...


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a nice looking table, timber.
I see you also have a pretty sweet bike!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The Pinnacle line is made by Woodpecker and I like their aluminum plates.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

*Nice*

That's-a-nice


----------

